# Previsão e Seguimento dos Ciclones no O. Índico - Temporada 2017/2018



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 16:03)

Engloba os ciclones no Oceano Índico Norte, que não têm temporada definida, e os ciclones no sudoeste do mesmo Oceano, cuja temporada começa no dia 1 de Novembro e termina no dia 15 de Maio do ano seguinte.

*Portais úteis*

- MeteoFrance (Ilha Reunião):

http://www.meteofrance.re/cyclone/activite-cyclonique-en-cours

- NOAA:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters.html

- Centro Meteorológico Regional dos Ciclones do Indico Norte (Índia)

http://www.rsmcnewdelhi.imd.gov.in/index.php?lang=en

- Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC):

https://metoc.ndbc.noaa.gov/JTWC/

- BOM Australia

http://www.bom.gov.au/cyclone/index.shtml


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 16:06)

O ECMWF continua a modelar 3 ciclones.

O IM australiano já publica avisos para o ciclone a sul da Indonésia, que poderá eventualmente atingir o seu território. Isto deve-se a facto de que eles na sua escala usam velocidades do vento inferiores do que outros institutos.


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2017 às 22:17)

19 mortos associados ao Cempaka em Java.

O ciclone Dahlia formou-se também ao largo de Java. Poderá eventualmente chegar à costa oeste da Austrália.

A nomeação do agora ciclone Dahlia é da responsabilidade do centro de Jakarta. O próximo ciclone que se formar na zona da responsabilidade do centro australiano terá o nome de Hilda (a lista de nomes continua do ano anterior).

Ligeiramente a oeste de Sri Lanka há uma depressão que nos próximos dias deverá ganhar intensidade e chegar a ciclone tropical.


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 22:27)

Rasto deixado pelo Cempaka


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2017 às 20:42)

No sábado o Dahlia deve chegar a cat. 2 pelos critérios australianos.

02/6UTC  979 hPa e 60 nós de vento máximo. No Atlântico seria uma TT muito intensa e prestes a chegar a furacão. 

Pelo JTWC a referida tempestade só deve chegar aos 55 nós.

No Sri Lanka o Ockli já matou pelo menos 7. 5 desaparecidos.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2017 às 22:32)

Orion disse:


> No Sri Lanka o Ockli já matou pelo menos 7. 5 desaparecidos.



26 mortos no Sri Lanka e na India.

O Ockli é atualmente um cat. 3 na categoria SS com ventos de 100 nós (JTWC). O olho está completamente encoberto.







Este ciclone deverá ganhar mais alguns nós de intensidade. A dissipação deverá ser gradual e poderá chegar ao noroeste da India com força de TT.



Orion disse:


> No sábado o Dahlia deve chegar a cat. 2 pelos critérios australianos.
> 
> 02/6UTC - 979 hPa e 60 nós de vento máximo. No Atlântico seria uma TT muito intensa e prestes a chegar a furacão.



Dissipa-se muito mais rápido do que inicialmente previsto. Dificilmente chegará à Austrália.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2018 às 12:12)

O HWRF modela um cat. 5 daqui a alguns dias e o GFS sugere um cat. 2 a passar por cima da ilha da Reunião.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2018 às 23:48)

Este modelo tem tido umas previsões um bocado agressivas. Um cat. 5 (139 nós e 908 hPa).


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2018 às 14:06)

> WARNING POSITION:
> *150600Z* --- NEAR 17.8S 63.2E
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS -* 075 KT, GUSTS 090 KT*
> WIND RADII VALID OVER OPEN WATER ONLY
> ...



Do aviso das 9h UTC (JTWC). Os ventos com força de furacão não excedem +-50 kms do olho. É um ciclone pequeno mas infelizmente o olho deverá passar muito próximo ou sobre as ilhas habitadas.






Pelo último boletim do centro da ilha da Reunião o ciclone deverá chegar nas próximas horas à sua intensidade máxima (cat. 3 / 100 nós). O ciclone aquando da passagem pelas ilhas habitadas (incluindo Reunião) estará a enfraquecer mas ainda poderá ter uma intensidade a rondar os 90-70 nós (cat. 1/2 intermédio).

Acompanhamento  https://twitter.com/hashtag/Berguitta

---


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 21:36)




----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2018 às 01:28)

00 UTC, RSMC Reunião.



> 4.A PRESSION AU CENTRE : 940 HPA
> 
> 5.A VENT MAX (MOYEN/10 MN): 90 KT
> RAYON DES VENTS MAXIMAUX (RVM) :24 KM
> ...



Pouca sorte:






Simulação do campo de ventos  http://www.tropicalstormrisk.com/tracker/dynamic/201806S.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 14:02)




----------



## The Weatherman (16 Jan 2018 às 16:00)




----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2018 às 11:13)

Usando o vento médio de 10 mins a Berguitta já não é furacão (06UTC).






Ainda assim risco extremo para a ilha da Reunião devido à orografia. O ciclone vai passar muito próximo ou mesmo sobre esta ilha e as Maurícias.

Comparação entre a intensidade inferida (a preto; 00 UTC dia 15  06 UTC de hoje) e a previsão das 00UTC do dia 15 do JTWC (vermelho). Mesmo a 48h de distância ainda se prevê mal a intensidade dos ciclones tropicais.






Nota: O JTWC usa 1 min como média para os ventos.


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2018 às 15:31)

http://www.meteofrance.re/observations-meteo-reunion






---

Estações da Maurícia  http://metservice.intnet.mu/latest-weather-data.php


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2018 às 21:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2018 às 21:10)

Orion disse:


> http://www.meteofrance.re/observations-meteo-reunion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2018 às 21:22)

Mais um colossal falhanço na previsão da intensidade (observação a preto). O ciclone Cebile está longe de zonas habitadas e a última previsão indica um poderoso cat. 4 com 130 nós.


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2018 às 15:57)

No aviso das 15h UTC do JTWC a Cebille tinha ventos (média 1 min) de 110 nós (cat. 3 intenso), um olho de 5 milhas náuticas de extensão (9 kms) e um alcance máximo dos ventos com força de furacão a rondar as 35 milhas náuticas (65 kms).

Nesta imagem das 13:07 UTC parece que o ciclone estava num processo de substituição da parede do olho.






Cenário muito diferente verificava-se no princípio da manhã de hoje.






----



Orion disse:


> Mais um colossal falhanço na previsão da intensidade (observação a preto). O ciclone Cebile está longe de zonas habitadas e a última previsão indica um poderoso cat. 4 com 130 nós.


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2018 às 20:06)

Imagem das 16:25 UTC. O olho estava a reorganizar-se.






Às 18h UTC foi atribuído a este ciclone uma intensidade de 100 nós.


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2018 às 11:33)

JTWC, 9h UTC:



> A 60NM EYE FEATURE WITH SYMMETRICAL RADIAL BANDING CONVERGING INTO THE STRONG CONVECTIVE CORE. THERE IS FAIR CONFIDENCE IN THE INITIAL POSITION BASED ON THE ABNORMALLY LARGE EYE FEATURE LEFT BEHIND AFTER COMPLETION OF A RECENT EYEWALL REPLACEMENT CYCLE.


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2018 às 11:46)




----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2018 às 15:24)

Aviso das 15z.



> WARNING POSITION:
> 311200Z --- NEAR 15.6S 77.3E
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS - 115 KT, GUSTS 140 KT





> THE EYE FEATURE HAS GRADUALLY CONTRACTED FROM 30 NM TO 25 NM OVER THE PAST 6 HOURS.


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2018 às 12:47)

O olho encolheu novamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 16:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mar 2018 às 16:57)




----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2018 às 20:53)

Pela previsão oficial, grande _fail_ do AROME.


----------



## lserpa (15 Mai 2018 às 14:15)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 21:20)




----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2018 às 14:57)

Para seguir o futuro ciclone (RSMC bulletin - canto inferior esquerdo)  http://www.rsmcnewdelhi.imd.gov.in/index.php?lang=en






IM de Oman  https://twitter.com/OmanMeteorology & http://www.met.gov.om/opencms/export/sites/default/dgman/en/home/


----------



## Pek (23 Mai 2018 às 15:51)

Mekunu


----------



## Pek (23 Mai 2018 às 16:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 09:36)

India Meteorological Department
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #20 - 8:30 AM IST May 24 2018
*VERY SEVERE CYCLONIC STORM MEKUNU (ARB03-2018)*
========================================================

at 3:00 AM UTC, the Very Severe Cyclonic Storm Mekunu over west central & adjoining southwestern Arabian Sea moved further north northwestwards with a speed of 11 km/h during past 6 hours and lays centered near 13.3N 55.4E, about 180 km east northeast of Socotra Islands and 440 km south southeast of Salalah (Oman).

It is very likely to intensify further during next 24 hours. It is very likely to move nearly northwards during next 24 hours and then north northwestwards and cross southern Oman - southeastern Yemen coasts as a very severe cyclonic storm with sustained winds of 85 to 90 knots between 53.0E and 55.0E close to Salalah, around morning of May 26th.

As per the satellite imagery, the intensity of the system is T4.5.

*3 minute sustained winds near the center is 75 knots with gusts of 85 knots. The state of the sea is phenomenal. Estimated central pressure of the very severe cyclonic storm is 972 hPa.*

Forecast and Intensity
=========================
9 HRS 14.0N 55.4E - 80 to 85 knots (Very Severe Cyclonic Storm)
21 HRS 15.0N 55.1E - 85 to 90 knots (Very Severe Cyclonic Storm)
45 HRS 16.9N 53.9E - 90 knots (Extremely Severe Cyclonic Storm)
69 HRS 18.5N 52.5E - 40 to 45 knots (Cyclonic Storm)


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 13:38)




----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2018 às 16:14)

Radar (Observations  Radar  Salalah)  http://met.gov.om/opencms/export/sites/default/dgman/en/weather-chart/map-data/

---
















Evento pouco frequente. Vai fazer muito dano.

Em teoria o ciclone irá chegar a terra em processo de enfraquecimento mas continuará a ter uma intensidade relevante (cat. 1). Salalah tem 200 mil pessoas e está muito próxima de uma região montanhosa.


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2018 às 16:17)

Partes do deserto vão ficar bastante verdes nos próximos dias.


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2018 às 16:19)

*Cyclone tears through Yemeni island Socotra*


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2018 às 16:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 17:48)

Não tenho a certeza se é devido a este ciclone mas deixo aqui este tweet...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 17:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 19:01)




----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2018 às 19:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não tenho a certeza se é devido a este ciclone mas deixo aqui este tweet...



Ciclone Sagar de há alguns dias atrás.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 19:56)

Orion disse:


> Ciclone Sagar de há alguns dias atrás.


Ok, obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 11:54)

*O Ciclone Mekunu com Cat3  *
https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...ate-of-emergency-declared-in-socotra/70005018


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2018 às 13:17)

O Mekunu às 9z foi avaliado como um cat. 2 moderado (90 nós).






Os ventos com força de furacão têm um alcance entre 46 e 74 quilómetros. Infelizmente, não se confirmou o enfraquecimento tardio e a cidade de Salalah vai ser afetada pelos ventos mais intensos:













Seguimento  https://twitter.com/OmanMeteorology & https://twitter.com/hashtag/Mekunu?src=hash


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 14:19)




----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2018 às 15:26)

JTWC, 15z. 100 nós. O ciclone é agora cat. 3.


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2018 às 15:37)

70 mms de água precipitável


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 16:46)

India Meteorological Department
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #31 - 17:30 PM IST May 25 2018
*EXTREMELY SEVERE CYCLONIC STORM MEKUNU (ARB03-2018)*
========================================================

At 12:00 PM UTC, the Extremely Severe Cyclonic Storm Mekunu over west central Arabian Sea moved further north northwestwards with a speed of 12 km/h during past 06 hours, intensified slightly further and lay centered near 16.4N 54.1E, about 420 km nearly north of Socotra Islands and 70 km south of Salalah (Oman).

It is very likely to continue to move north northwestwards and cross southern Oman southeastern Yemen coasts close to Salalah during next 3 to 4 hours as an Extremely Severe Cyclonic Storm with sustained winds of 95 knots.

As per the satellite imagery, the intensity of the system is T5.0. The cloud shows eye pattern. Associated broken low/medium clouds with embedded intense to very intense convection lie over area between 12.5N & 19.0N and 51.0E to 57.0E deg. E. Minimum cloud top temperature is minus -93C.

*3 minute sustained winds near the center is 95 knots with gusts of 105 knots. The state of the sea is phenomenal. Estimated central pressure of the very severe cyclonic storm is 962 hPa.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 19:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 20:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 20:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 15:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 15:52)




----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2018 às 15:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


>





luismeteo3 disse:


>





luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2018 às 16:11)

https://www.thenational.ae/world/me...erful-cyclone-hits-oman-live-updates-1.733969


----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2018 às 17:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 18:04)




----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2018 às 18:11)

Ciclone tropical no deserto


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2018 às 16:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 09:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 19:58)

*57 mortos provocados pelo Ciclone Titli  *

https://www.ndtv.com/bhubaneshwar-n...li-flood-loss-rises-to-rs-2-765-crore-1934138


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 11:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 20:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 14:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2018 às 21:48)

India Meteorological Department
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #43 - 23:30 PM IST November 15 2018
*SEVERE CYCLONIC STORM GAJA (BOB09-2018)*
===========================================================
Cyclone Warning for Tamil Nadu & Puducherry coast: Red Message

At 18:00 PM UTC, The severe cyclonic storm GAJA over southwestern Bay of Bengal moved further west southwestwards with a speed of 17 km/h during past 6 hours and lay centered near 10.5N 80.3E, about 55 km east southeast of Nagapattinam (Tamil Nadu) and 50 km east northeast of Vedaranniyam (Tamil Nadu).

It is very likely to move west southwestwards and cross Tamil Nadu coast, south of Nagapattinam within next 3 hours as a severe cyclonic storm with a wind speed of 55 knots gusting to 65 knots.

As per the satellite imagery, the intensity of the system is T3.5. Associated broken low and medium clouds with embedded intense to very intense convection lay over Bay of Bengal between 9.5N to 12.5N and 78.5E to 82.5E. Minimum cloud top temperature is -93C.

*3 minute sustained winds near the center is 60 knots with gusts of 70 knots. The state of the sea is high to very high. Estimated central pressure of the severe cyclonic storm is 992 hPa.*

Storm Surge Warning
=========================
Storm surge of height of about 1.0 meter above astronomical tide is very likely to inundate low lying areas of Nagapattinam, Thanjavur, Pudukkottai and Ramanathapuram districts of Tamil Nadu and Karaikal district of Puducherry at the time of landfall.

Damage Expected over districts of Cuddalore, Nagapattinam, Tiruvarur, Thanjavur, Pudukkottai and Ramanathapuram districts of Tamil Nadu and Karaikal district of Puducherry:
Major damage to thatched huts/houses, roof tops may blow off and unattached metal sheets may fly. Damage to power and communication lines. Major damage to Kutcha & minor damage to Pucca roads. Breaking of tree branches and uprooting of large avenue trees. Damage to paddy crops, banana, papaya trees and orchards. Sea water inundation in low lying areas after erosion of Kutcha embankments.

Forecast and Intensity
===========================
12 HRS 10.3N 78.5E - 30 knots (Deep Depression)
24 HRS 10.5N 76.7E - 25 knots (Depression)


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2018 às 17:29)




----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2018 às 18:01)

Estações nas Maurícias  http://metservice.intnet.mu/latest-weather-data.php

Imagens satélite do Cilida  http://www.meteofrance.re/previsions-meteo-reunion/animation/satellite/mascareignes


----------

